# Duct tape dispenser



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

It's pretty neat. I think the guy over-complicated the making a bit tho. I think it would be a good idea, if you used your duct tape only one area. When I use duct tape, it is all over the place, and for me, this would be a bit of a PITA to use. 
Duct Tape Dispenser


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

plan ''B''...

.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup, like Stick said "plan B" - a packing tape dispenser AND it's portable


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> It's pretty neat. I think the guy over-complicated the making a bit tho. I think it would be a good idea, if you used your duct tape only one area. When I use duct tape, it is all over the place, and for me, this would be a bit of a PITA to use.
> Duct Tape Dispenser


You are right and I don/t have a 3D printer either.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You are right and I don/t have a 3D printer either.
> Herb


HF not selling them???


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Maybe my tape is always old but usually it takes both hands, a good tug, and a bit of effort to get mine off the roll. I can't see a dispenser working well at all unless it's mounted making it less than mobile. Just doesn't seem practicle to me but hey, what do I know.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nope, Duct tape is too tough to get off the roll to work in a dispenser. The aluminum tape either. The problem with both for me is how easyit is for either type to fold back on itself and instantly become useless.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think you're missing the main point, it's a fun project. I would use the bandsaw or scrollsaw instead of the 3D printer to make the hub, and use a hacksaw blade instead of the razor blade. Plenty easy enough to make with normal hand tools. Might be the perfect thing to make for the guy who has everything in his shop.


----------

